# Cannonball Rig/Knots



## crigg1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Would someone post a picture of a cannonball rig? Also where can I find out how to tie slim beauty and no-name knots. I see these mentioned frequently. I'm new to shock leaders and I find it difficult to tie the albright knot without overlapping the loops. Is there an alternative that anyone would suggest? Thanks.


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

Try a uni to uni (also called a double uni):http://videofishingknots.com/double-uni-knot.html

Also, try this method of tying the albright:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s40lmqVux4E
There's nothing revolutionary about it, just shows a different spot to place your fingers when tying

Cannonball rig:


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

thank you man! i finally can see one becuz everytime i google cannonball rig it comes up with cannon ball!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Try fishing knots.com.. I use the SB.


----------



## jeseybassguide (Nov 23, 2010)

This rig is very much like a basic running ledger used widley for almost anything that swims.
I do not rate the cannon ball rig at all.
Google running ledger. easier/cheaper to tie/make.
You will catch more.
Good luck my fish sniffer


----------



## thebigman (Jun 4, 2008)

Just as a matter of interest, where does this rig get its name from?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

My question is why the double line in between the rig and your running line? Seems unnecessary to me. Just curious.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

RuddeDogg said:


> My question is why the double line in between the rig and your running line? Seems unnecessary to me. Just curious.


Stronger connection of running line to shock leader. Better abrasion resistance in shelly sand too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well that makes sense. I don't really use a shock leader when surf fishin but I think I may have to try this rig up here in the spring.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> Stronger connection of running line to shock leader. Better abrasion resistance in shelly sand too.


So, if I'm readin this picture right, you make the spider hitch with your running line and attach the shock leader to it with the no name?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> Well that makes sense. I don't really use a shock leader when surf fishin but I think I may have to try this rig up here in the spring.


Prolly not the best rig for stripers. I'm sure they've been caught on a cannon ball but I'd use a short ff...mebbe 3". If ya come on down & try some drummin' then a cannon ball or even a shorter ff...mebbe 1"...would be the ticket.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> So, if I'm readin this picture right, you make the spider hitch with your running line and attach the shock leader to it with the no name?


Yep. I like to tie the spider with a short loop...mebbe 1" or so. Then a four turn no name & yer good to go...


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

If that don't rattle your rod guides nothing will!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks Steve, I use a similar rig for Striper up here. No shock leader, and the leader length is about 6 inches long. I use a regular snap swivel, not the McMahon swivel and 100lb leader material.


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

jeseybassguide said:


> This rig is very much like a basic running ledger used widley for almost anything that swims.
> I do not rate the cannon ball rig at all.
> Google running ledger. easier/cheaper to tie/make.
> You will catch more.
> Good luck my fish sniffer


Running ledger:









Looks similar to a fish finder rig. If you can't tie a short enough lead from hook to swivel in a traditional fish finder rig, the bait helicopters and creates a ton of wind resistance on the cast. More wind resistance, shorter cast. 

To quote someone MUCH more knowledgeable than I: "The bait on a short leader "drafts" behind the sinker. And it usually won't spin or "helicopter". Distance is big on the OBX because drum don't tend to be in as close as rockfish."

The cannonball rig keeps everything nice and compact, hence the name. Take a look here, this thread has quite a few pictures: http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=653072


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Here are two styles that I use.


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> Well that makes sense. I don't really use a shock leader when surf fishin but I think I may have to try this rig up here in the spring.


I used to double the main line, too. A lot of the old salts and locals in Hatteras have switched to a modified no name knot (it's like some weird lovechild of a no name and an albright). Find JAM, and he can show you how to tie it. Otherwise, I stick with main line to the shocker via an albright. I imagine the double line has merits regarding abrasion resistance, but I like the single albright running through the guides.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

jyingling said:


> I used to double the main line, too. A lot of the old salts and locals in Hatteras have switched to a modified no name knot (it's like some weird lovechild of a no name and an albright). Find JAM, and he can show you how to tie it. Otherwise, I stick with main line to the shocker via an albright. I imagine the double line has merits regarding abrasion resistance, but I like the single albright running through the guides.


Thanks. Right now I use a uni-uni as I use braid over to of the mono.


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

have you tried the alberto? Pretty easy to tie, and nice and compact going through the guides.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

jyingling said:


> have you tried the alberto? Pretty easy to tie, and nice and compact going through the guides.


No I haven't but the uni-uni I tie is small, compact and strong.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Thanks. Right now I use a uni-uni as I use braid over to of the mono.


 I'm a firm believer in a uni-uni as well,although have tested it against the alberto that jyingling is talking about,and it does well when connecting a leader to braid in a single line situation.. jmo



jyingling said:


> I used to double the main line, too. A lot of the old salts and locals in Hatteras have switched to a modified no name knot (it's like some weird lovechild of a no name and an albright). Find JAM, and he can show you how to tie it. Otherwise, I stick with main line to the shocker via an albright. I imagine the double line has merits regarding abrasion resistance, but I like the single albright running through the guides.


 Never had a problem with a bimini to a no-name going through the guides... I have already tested the knot you are speaking of in front of Jam.. Also have tested many an albright as well.. Niether will hold up to a double line connection to the shock.... Having said all that,have always been one to tellya that if it works for ya,don't change it and fix what ain't broke for ya....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The running Leger rig looks like a Carolina rig with out the egg sinker.


http://eanh.net/images/carolinarig_2Dlrg.jpg

Imagine this rig with out the teaser on the hook and you will see the Carolina Rig that I am talking about.


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Great site*

I plan on using some of the rig building lore I learned on this forum on striper's next spring .........Most guys up here are getting out the ice fishing gear.......


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yo RudeDogg*

In your attachment, The top picture of your weight attachment. You ever have have a problem with the Clip getting caught in anyone else line with the wire pointing out?

I had a problem before when fishing with other who use those types of clips, Just FYI.

On another note, I'm a firm believer in less is more. I don't use that spider hitch in the mainline. That's one extra knot in fishing line that I don't need. (Not knocking anyone elses rig)

I tie an improved Albright of sorts to the shocker, then another albright to the 100 lb drop shot for the canonball end of about two feet, then my running gear and snelled J hook.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ryan Y said:


> In your attachment, The top picture of your weight attachment. You ever have have a problem with the Clip getting caught in anyone else line with the wire pointing out?
> 
> I had a problem before when fishing with other who use those types of clips, Just FYI.
> 
> ...



Not really Ryan. Every once and a while it will come undone. I usually use the ones with the teal blue colored plastic piece that are angled. like this. They seem to hold better.


----------

